# Where to get tripoli bars?



## Neil (May 12, 2014)

Needing tripoli bars white diamond and red or brown thanks Neil I can't remember where I bought it here on the IPA


----------



## mredburn (May 12, 2014)

Try riogrande.com for polishing compounds including tripoli and white diamond.


----------



## Sylvanite (May 12, 2014)

I got my current bars and wheels from Plating Kits Electroplating Kits Aluminum Anodizing Kits Powder Coating Systems Metal Polishing And Buffing Supplies - Caswell Inc

Regards,
Eric


----------



## MarkD (May 12, 2014)

Tripoli, Polishing Compound | Jewelry Making Supplies - Polishing Compounds - Beading Supplies, Tools


----------



## plantman (May 13, 2014)

PSI sells Tripoli, White Diamond, and  Carnuba bars. #LBUFFX1-2-3 $6.95 for the White Diamond, and $5.95 each for the other two. Sears also sold a three bar set at one time. Harbor Freight also sells two different buffing kits. #43657 is a 4 piece set that includes a  white jeweler's bar, a red rouge jewelers bar, and two small buffing wheels and drill arbors for $3.99. #98707 is a 14 piece set that includes 3 compounds and 11 different buffs for $19.99.    Jim  S


----------



## Monty (May 13, 2014)

Is tripoli, white diamond, red rouge, etc, the same no matter who you buy it from?


----------



## JohnU (May 13, 2014)

I guess I'm lucky my local hardware stores carry it with the buffing wheels in the tool isle. Have you tried a local Menards or Home Depot?


----------



## plantman (May 14, 2014)

Monty said:


> Is tripoli, white diamond, red rouge, etc, the same no matter who you buy it from?



Monty; A quick answer would be yes. A more detailed answer would be no. Although the fine abrasives fillers may be the same, the compounds (greases added to the fillers) may contain different amounts or materials in there make up. Jewelers rouge, buffing, and polishing compounds can all be used to remove scratches from sanding, to smooth or shine metals, plastics, woods, and other materials. The names buffing and polishing compounds are used interchangeably and refer to the fine abrasive fillers combined with greases and formed into solid bars or pastes. The order of abrasiveness would be as follows from course to fine. Black Emery, Brown Tripoli, White Rouge, Green Stainless, Jewelers Rouge (usualy red), and Blue All Purpose. There are others also used to produce a mirror finish such as Pumias, Rottonstone, Diamond Dust, and others depending on the materials you are working on and the finish you want to end up with. If you want more information on buffing or polishing terminolgy where to buy, and their uses, go to PJ Tool & Supply.  Jim  S


----------



## Neil (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone,  esp Plantman I always wondered about the compounds


----------



## Monty (May 14, 2014)

Thanks Jim. That's what I sorta thought was the case.


----------



## plantman (May 14, 2014)

An added note not pen related. When we would restore stainless steel trim on the old cars, we would use Lamp Black to remove scratches and make them shine like new.   Jim  S


----------



## JTisher (May 15, 2014)

plantman said:


> An added note not pen related. When we would restore stainless steel trim on the old cars, we would use Lamp Black to remove scratches and make them shine like new.   Jim  S



That sounds like a nice clean job., More to the point why would'nt lamp black work on acrylic?

Joe


----------



## plantman (May 15, 2014)

JTisher said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > An added note not pen related. When we would restore stainless steel trim on the old cars, we would use Lamp Black to remove scratches and make them shine like new.   Jim  S
> ...



Joe;   I have never tried using Lamp Black (Carbon Black) on anything but stainless. It is a very fine abrasive, so I think it might work, but it usualy comes in a black liquid form and is very messy to work with. I would be afraid of it tinting anything it comes in contact with, as it does a real nice job on your hands if you don't wear gloves. As far as acrylic, its a  solid material, and Lamp Black is used as a buffing compound. If I come across it, I'll give it a try and get back with the results.  Jim  S


----------

